# Pre Heresy Marines



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have become bored of even owning my Blood Angels now so i'm going to get rid of them.
I'm looking to start a Pre Heresy 'Nilla Codex Marine Army. I've used FoK to look for a Pre Heresy Colour scheme that i like the look of and have found one:

Pre Heresy Emperors Children.

The Purple is what sold it to me but i also like the gold:

























My Question is: Are there any other Pre Heresy Chapters with a Purple Colour Scheme?

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, only the Emperor's Children legion had a purple and gold color scheme pre-heresy. 
Post heresy the only ones i know close to the Emperor's Children colors are the Soul Drinkers and Hawk Lords


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Gold is secondary. Please read 'what' i wrote not what you think i wrote 
Any other 'Purple' Scheme's?

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

You asked whether there was any pre-heresy legions with purple and I answered your question.
and as far as i know theres only those 2 post-heresy chapters with purple, i could be wrong tho.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No matter what you thought, he thought, you wrote- the answer is still no there are no Legions that had a similar colour to the Emperor's Children.

Dark Angels- Black
Emperor's Children- Purple & Gold
Iron Warriors- Silver & Gold
White Scars- White
Space Wolves- Slate Grey
Imperial Fists- Yellow & Black
Night Lords- Dark Blue
Blood Angels- Red
Iron Hands- Black
World Eaters- White & Blue
Ultramarines- Blue & Yellow
Death Guard- Off-White & Green
Thousand Sons- Red & Silver
Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus- White & Black/ Pale Green & Black
Word Bearers- Dark Granite Grey
Salamanders- Green
Raven Guard- Black
Alpha Legion- Blue-Violet


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmmm.. Maybe i was a little harsh. I Apologise, its been a long day and i'm not in the best of moods.

Alright, I didnt think there was but i just wanted to check, in case there was one i didnt know about. Thank you both.

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't worry about it.
The color scheme for the EC is pretty nice, was tempted to start them myself at one point.


----------



## Sam Fisher (Sep 28, 2010)

out of curiosity what program did you use to preview paint the modles? or is it a pre-defined army from one of the video-games?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That would be Dawn of War: Dark Crusade (although I suppose it could be the S-word expansion), with the Firestorm over Kronus mod. Am I right?

Midnight


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sam Fisher said:


> out of curiosity what program did you use to preview paint the modles? or is it a pre-defined army from one of the video-games?


The army painter on FoK, the vanilla DC one doesn't have all the chapters in it.

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

What the op has used is dawn of war dark crusade with a mod called firestorm over Kaurava. 
The game has a army painter where you can create custom colors which are previewed like the images in the op post, badges and banners can also be selected.
edit : double snipered, damn lol


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

yanlou said:


> What the op has used is dawn of war dark crusade with a mod called firestorm over Kaurava.


"kronus.."


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

yanlou said:


> What the op has used is dawn of war dark crusade with a mod called firestorm over Kaurava.
> The game has a army painter where you can create custom colors which are previewed like the images in the op post, badges and banners can also be selected.
> edit : double snipered, damn lol


Lol and you got the Mod wrong too  I use Firestorm Over Kronus.
Firestorm Over Kaurava is the Pre-release name for the Soulstorm version of FoK.

SGMAlice


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a double-ninja...

Midnight


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

When i use the mod, its the SS pre-release one.
but meh close enough lol


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Public Release 3.6 is the best one so far. Thats Kronus. The Kaurava one is unfinished and missing several things.
I wait eagerly for the Finished Kaurava FoK as it will have the SoB, Inqusition and others in it and have fixed all the problems that made SS so bad in the First place.
Only then will i say good bye to DC and elope with SS and the Sisters 

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

FOK is great none the less, and im also looking forward the SS version as im stuck with the SS cause my DC disk is either too scratched or my cd-drive is crap so i cant play FOK at the moment.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

FoK is more than great but i shall leave my FoK-FanGirling for another time 
DC doesnt need the disk in the drive to play it 

SGMAlice


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

When you go to paint them, I recommend one of two techniques for the purple, either basecoat black, with blue over that and then several layers of purple ink, or use the hormogaunt purple from the foundation set and layer magenta ink and purple ink. both should give a rich purple, a gloss that shows that the armor is well taken care of, and if you stipple some lighter highlights in strategic areas, it will make it look as if parts are made of marble.

the possiblities for beautiful yet simple models is why emperor's children are so tempting for me.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

its the installing i cant get past lol,


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

ah! i figured you already had it installed. you didnt say you hadn't so i assumed.
Well i can't help with that, anything else i can pretty much solve for you (Just ask Ultra111 ) but not a screwed disk.
Unfortunate indeed.

SGMAlice


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

sucks, il have to buy another copy, but luckily it can be picked up cheap now.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> When you go to paint them, I recommend one of two techniques for the purple, either basecoat black, with blue over that and then several layers of purple ink, or use the hormogaunt purple from the foundation set and layer magenta ink and purple ink. both should give a rich purple, a gloss that shows that the armor is well taken care of, and if you stipple some lighter highlights in strategic areas, it will make it look as if parts are made of marble.
> 
> the possiblities for beautiful yet simple models is why emperor's children are so tempting for me.


Nice technique. Can you show some results fo the stippling effect you described?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

humakt said:


> Nice technique. Can you show some results fo the stippling effect you described?


not at the moment, as I don't have a camera with good enough resolution for the effect to show. it is basically the same technique that i use on my nobs, but with the colors changed and stippling instead of drybrushing the model. the effect takes advantage of the difference in the colors under the washes, and the washes translucence.


----------

